# Favorite Load



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Currently I use 3 different loads.For ducks I use a 1 oz. load of 3's in AA casing at 1650 fps.For snows over decoys I use a 1 1/16 oz. load of BB's in a FGM casing.For passhooting snows I use the same AA load with BB's.For big Honkers I load a 1 3/16 oz. load of BB or BBB in a 3" REM casing at 1550 fps.The reason I use that many is because I have a couple thousand AA hulls and have access to 3" REM.If I had to pick just 1 it would probably be the 3" REM.for geese and the AA for ducks.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Are these RSI loads? Do you use Alliant Steel powder? Didn't Winchester discontinue the AA hull or did they just change it?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Win. changed the AA in that they are now a grey color.From what I understand they still take the same recipes as the red ones.Mine are all red,some with silver lettering and some with black.
All the loads I use are RSI.Precision's loads are to slow,and Ballistic Products doesn't have the loads I want in those casings.They claim the Rem 3" is to hard to come by and they can't get pressures down using the AA.They push Win. and especially Fed.whose 3" hulls are garbage.All the fast loads use Alliant Steel.

[ This Message was edited by: KEN W on 2002-03-02 23:44 ]


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Do you mess around with sealing your crimps at all?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No,I've never done that.


----------

